# Do you keep your snake in a tub?



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

What do you do?


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

I pick up my new corn on saturday and he shall be living in a rub. I will also be picking up my BRB just after new year and he too shall be living in a rub. However they will be moving into vivs when they are bigger. So i'll just have to get more snakes otherwise the rubs will be empty


----------



## bromley (Jan 17, 2007)

all my snakes are in vivs but the hatchling is in tub in the viv


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

my kingsnake aint very big, around 2ft maybe 2.5 and he lives in a rub and will do all his life. looks pretty nice inside it though.


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

I use tubs and viv's for my snake's!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Can everyone fill in the poll please! Just trying to show someone which is more popular


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes and no, so can't fill it in! :lol2: I have snakes in tubs & snakes in viv, there is a suitable enclosure for all, but the same one is not suitable for everything, so it really does vary as to what it's appropriate.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok then, fill in which you use most


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I use a combination of tubs and vivs. I probably have more snakes that will be permanently housed in tub-style enclosures than I have snakes who I intend to move to front-opening vivs, though.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

most of mine except the kings are in vivs: victory:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

3 out of 4 of my snakes are in rubs, and the one thats in a viv will be goin into a rub once ive built the rack in the new year.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

majority of my snakes are in tubs so yeh.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

11 out of 12 of mine are in tubs 

so i voted tubs


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

10 out of 11 in Vivs - only the tiny garter in a Rub as he can escape out of any viv as we know from experience ( he is in fact in a small run inside a larger rub at the moment becyase he is so fast that he is straight out of the rub and away given the chance)


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

i answered no, well and yes lol, i keep my lil baby special snow in a tub and when she gets bigger she will go in viv with other girls ive got, but i generally keep my snakes in viv stack i built as i only have 9 snakes and dont plan on getting anymore yet lol


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I use both.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

i keep mine in vivs size dependant on snake, personally i dont like tubs ,kept a young burm in one years ago and as i reached in to get him out he struck up at me and tagged my arm, since using front opening vivs not been biten by anything in getting them out but can see reasons behind using them


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i keep some in vivs, some in tubs. i like the two, but i found some were happier in tubs. and whatever they want they get. lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just moved mine into RUB's as the vivs were all different.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> What do you do?


Both.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I use both too, so how does one answer the poll then? lol


----------



## cassie1971 (Dec 22, 2008)

i did keep my royal in a tub but he has just moved into a viv


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

The smaller snakes live in tubs. The bigger ones have their own vivs.

It seems a shame to spend a load of money on small vivs, when tubs are the same size, cheaper and easier to clean. If I could get a 5*2*2 RUB I might use that instead of a big viv.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I use RUBs for most of my corns.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I use vivs and storage boxes.
Storage boxes are definatly easier for cleaning etc.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Keep voting please folks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Do any of you using tubs have problems with snakes getting scared at the tub being opened from the top and being looked down on?


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i do and i dont so what do i put


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I only have 1 corn and its almost 1 year old so hes in a faurarium at the moment


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Do any of you using tubs have problems with snakes getting scared at the tub being opened from the top and being looked down on?


I have a royal and 2 corns in RUB's. My snakes dont seem to mind being picked up from above and it is so much easier for me to access them. I have an adult corn in a 4ft viv that i sumtimes wish was in a rub coz it wud be easier to get to him but i dont wanna down grade him to a rub


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

My snake is in a viv.. and both of my flatmate's snakes are in vivs. When you don't have very many.. vivs look prettier


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

mine is in a tub, and HIGH chance of me getting a common boa some time in the next 3 weeks or so....

and s/he will be in a tub till older...as then would want on show :lol2:

i think there a lovly idea


----------

